# Good reptile shops in brighton?



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

ive recently just moved to brighton and am stumped as to where a good herp shop may be, ive found 1 but its very small and only seems to sell snakes.. Does anyone out there know of any good ones in the area?


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

hi,welcome to brighton!!

im assuming that was repco you found?

theres also one in woodingdean called tranquility, ill pm you thier phone number, you can get there on the number 22 bus. i can show you where it is if you like?

what do you need from the stores?


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

well i did go to tranquility but i wasent to keen on how they were selling there leos, im a fussy cow lol.. are they the only 2 shops around here then?


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

yeah, only two


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

thats about all there is around here, but if you want the low down on deals ect join esras.org !!

welcome to the seaside, we are all a little crazy but harmless!!


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

ok have joined :grin1: Yea everyones a bit crazy, its good tho.. i just met sam she came to look at my lizards lol.. So i have a lizard pal in brighton: victory:


----------

